# Numbers in Hebrew



## Josh_

Split from here.

Hebrew numbers are actually written from right to left just like the language. Also, Hebrew uses the letters of the alphabet to represent numbers.

1=א
2=ב
3=ג

...and so on


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Hebrew numbers are actually written from right to left just like the language. Also, Hebrew uses the letters of the alphabet to represent numbers.
> 
> 1=א
> 2=ב
> 3=ג
> 
> ...and so on


 
Are you sure, Josh?

As far as I know, Hebrew numbers are also written from left to right, so 16 would also be written 16 in Hebrew and not 61.

Also, the letters are used sometimes for enumeration, maybe, but not for other purposes to replace numbers.


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> Are you sure, Josh?
> 
> As far as I know, Hebrew numbers are also written from left to right, so 16 would also be written 16 in Hebrew and not 61.
> 
> Also, the letters are used sometimes for enumeration, maybe, but not for other purposes to replace numbers.


Check out this link. I should have clarified -- when the letters are used as numbers they are written from right to left, but if normal Arabic numerals are used then it is left to right.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Check out this link. I should have clarified -- when the letters are used as numbers they are written from right to left, but if normal Arabic numerals are used then it is lrft to right.


 
Ok, but that's not common or usual in modern Hebrew.  I see what you mean though.  

Either way, I'm going to split this thread and move the part about Hebrew numbers to the Hebrew forum; it will probably get more attention there.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

The numerical system that is demonstrated on page is not used in a modern Hebrew. Yes, 16 would appear as 16 in Hebrew text.
The numerical system with letters is used in Torah or in religious facilities. Yes, it's written from the RIGHT to LEFT.
So, Josh you're right.


----------



## cherine

I think you're all right :
Using numbers 1,2,3.... is common between all languages (to my knowledge, and that's the great thing about number : they're, in a way, a universal language)
But what Josh said was about using letters for numbering or -more precisely- as codes for numbers. In these cases letters are written as such; i.e. _letters_, even when the desired message it their numerical values, and that is why -I mean their being letters- they follow the writing order of letters: from right to left. And as Lonleyheartsclubband said, this way of writing the numbers in Hebrew is for religious purposes not the regular texts.

P.S. Only said what I know, forgive me if I'm mistaken


----------



## Umbersun

Hi! I'm willing to make a tatoo somewhere and use the year of my birth. I was born on 1978 and I love the hebrew language but don't know a word of it. Can you help me and tell how is 1978 in hebrew? Thank's a lot!


----------



## Tararam

Both Hebrew and Arabic use the same numeric-system as the rest of the world.
The issue you are talking about is just numerology and you only see it in religion-related subjects. For exmaple, the Hebrew calander is based on the creation of the world (and not on the birth of christ) so the year is sometimes written in letters.
Another example is the way the bible is written. The bible is divided into chapters and each chapter is represented by letters:
1st chapter = א
13th chapter = י"ג
43th chapter = מ"ג

the verses are divided in the same way:
Chapter 13 verse 11 = י"ג , י"א

We don't sit in math class at school and solve equations with letters, it's the same old numerical system for us.
And just to make things clear, we also read the numbers from left to right.


----------



## Tamar

1978 

In letters: 1978 was the year (תשל"ח (5738 (if you were born before/in September). If you were born in the time from October to December than the Hebrew year then was (תשל"ט (5739.

Here's the site I used for this:
http://hebcal.com/converter/?gd=29&...pute+Hebrew+Date&hd=27&hm=Elul&hy=5738&heb=on


----------



## amikama

Tamar said:


> In letters: 1978 was the year (תשל"ח (5738 (if you were born before/in September). If you were born in the time from October to December than the Hebrew year then was (תשל"ט (5739.


To be exact: if you were born on October 2nd or later, use תשל"ט, otherwise use תשל"ח.


----------



## iyavor

Hi

I recommend you read up on "gematria"- the use of letters to represent numbers in Hebrew. Wikipedia has an excellent article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gematria

Pretty much all ancient Jewish literature- the Bible, Talmud, etc... used Hebrew letters instead of Arabic numerals to represent numbers. We still use these letters to represent the year (the New Year that just came in is called tash-sat=תשס"ט=5769). 

Kabbalah uses this numerical system to attach a numeric value to any Hebrew word, and thus discover secrets tied to the order of the universe. Also- numerology is a popular profession here in Israel, that uses methods grounded in Kaballah to advise people on life decisions.

Good luck!


----------

